# where is safari cache located?



## mayask (Aug 24, 2009)

Good morning,
I am trying to download the tutorials about iPhoto 09 from the apple website. I am having problems with saving the QT movies. Is it easier to just grab them from safari cache? where is the safari cache located?
thanks a lot for your help.
LP


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 24, 2009)

~/Library/Caches/com.apple.safari


----------



## mayask (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Giaguara,
thanks for ur reply.
I am using OS 10.4.11, and Safari 4.0.2. When I go to the folders as per your indication, I find: username, library, caches, safari, then a series of folders numbered like: 01, 02 et until 15. Each of these folders contains other 15 folders numbered the same way. Each of these folders contains a bunch of files of this type:
4002243438-1045246826.cache
I cant open them, so I cant retrieve anything in the cache.
Could you please help further?
thanks a lot.
LP


----------



## mayask (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Giaguara,
it's me again.
I found the folder com.apple.Safari, exactly where u wrote it was. Sorry for not being able to follow ur detailed instructons
inside that folder I have another folder called Webpage Previews.
It contains jpeg and png files, but not the .mov tutorial.
Any hint?
thanks again, hope u will have time to help again 

LP


----------



## kuskus (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey mayask! If in a future you need recoup any cached file from Safari, you can try the SafariCacheExplorer... it saved me from some disasters... hehehe, I guess it will be useful to you!

Ciao!


----------

